# ECU compatible with ASZ engine



## AE_ibiza (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi
Are these units compatible?
038906019DQ
038906019LA
038906019NF

I have a seat ibiza ASZ, my ecu unit is 038906019NF SG7000, but I've been struggling to find one. I made to find a 038906019DQ and 038906019LA, but not sure if they will work on my car, so anyone can give me a help?

Thanks


----------

